# Help - Furniture verus Claws



## Sammies Pop (Feb 21, 2008)

Sammie is a 4 year old smoke Siberian, at 8 lbs he was the runt of the litter but don't tell him. He has no problem going toe to toe with our 100 lb Shiloh Shepard, actually they get along great, they can drive us crazy with their constant romping. Our problem with Sammie is he loves to really scratch the **** out of our couch's corners. We have a variety of scratching options (posts, cardboads, etc) all of which he's never given a second look. We've tried the double stick tape, he just goes and scatches a new spot on the couch. He also gets his nails trimed although not as often as we probably should. Basically the couch is old and needs replacement, partly due to Sammie's activity but also just age. We want to get a new couch so I was looking for some advice on what material should our new couch be made out of, besides granite that is. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what material would hold up the best against the unrelenting attack of Sammie?? I hate to spend the money on a new couch just to have him turn it to shreds before it's even paid for. Thanks for any advise.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How about using Soft Paws?  There are different brands, I'm sure, but I found this first. I would shop around a bit. Good luck!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I have found that my cats have no interest in velour. It can't be the velour that has little cross threads, it just has to be straight pile.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

what about leather?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

My brother had a leather couch that neither of his kitties scratched. He used the cardboard scratch pads with catnip to divert their scratching attention away from the couch.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Do you have a scratching post? Put cat nip on it to attract him to use it? If worse come to worse use the soft paws product.


----------



## coffeefilms (Feb 17, 2008)

Personally I'm not keen on softpaws, or trimming really, a cat has an innate need to have sharp pointy nails so I only ever trim one of my cat's who's nails hook over and get her caught on stuff if they get too long.

We had similar problems but made the alternatives more attractive; try a scratch pad instead of a post for example; adding catnip is a good idea, though we rubbed some of our own dirty clothes on our cat tree; because our scent was then on it the cats wanted theirs on there too and started using it, getting praise and attention and sometimes treats when they did, if we caught either clawing furniture they're immediately picked up and placed in position by the tree; and usually went ahead and used it.

Telling cats off never really works but convincing them the grass is greener somewhere else really does, refocus on the scratching posts, rub your dirty laundry on there to transfer some scent, have some treats and praise ready, be consistent with moving Sammie to the tree when caught scratching the furniture and he should stop.

For anyone having similar problems with their carpets; cats will always scratch patches of carpet especially by doorways to mark their little territorial boundary around their favourite room or their house generally, we put down course mats which are great for the dog's muddy footprints as well as giving the cats something to claw which can really take it!

Hope that helps!

Steve


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

It's SUCH a hard decision! I think anything with a weave loose enough to hook a claw in, isn't a good idea.

Leather can get pokes and scratches as well (I've had to recover the bar chairs that sit in front of my kitchen window a couple of times). They don't have to even try to scratch them, just running on them can leave marks.

My couches are a good fabric, but I don't know what it is! I've had them for years and NONE of the cats have ever scratched them. I don't know that they can. I wish that I knew what it was so that I could describe it to you. Just stay away from those really cushy fabrics.


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

We just bought new sofas over the summer and also sought advice here on fabrics. We went with a thick microfiber. Neither of my cats is very interested in scratching the sofa but they have staged battles on them and both cats have "patched out" on them with no pulls or rips. Once I was sure there would be a tear, the sound their claws made on the fabric was awful but there was nothing. It seems to be holding up really well. I'm not sure how it would do under determined scratching though.

The fabric is not the microfiber that feels like suede, although I've heard that works well too, it feels more like velvet or maybe the velore that someone else mentioned. I'll try and post a close up of the fabric so you can get an idea. One tip I can offer is to hold the sample of the fabric up to the light. If you can see little dots of light through it don't get it, there's enough room for claws to fit in there and rip it up.

Kel


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

I bought a big cat tree recently, and since the tree got here, Milly hasn't scratched our furniture at all. 

We had a smaller scratching post before the tree got here, but she never even looked at it. 

I've also bought cheap mats with a rough texture... and a toy fishy made of scratchy rope. She hasn't scratched the mat for a while (although she used it a lot when it first got here), but she still loves scratching the **** out of the fishy  

Maybe it's just about finding a scratching option that's a texture your cats like?


----------



## RobertB (Jan 10, 2008)

Spraying some Feliwayon the couch (or other areas) where they scratch is rather helpful. It uses the pheromones that they release from the scratching in the first place, so in essence it's telling them that spot's already done and they don't need to scratch.


----------



## CoolCalicoCat (Feb 14, 2008)

Silver deer said:


> Maybe it's just about finding a scratching option that's a texture your cats like?


 I think this is exactly it! My household used to have 3 cats... 1 was a stray that my boyfriend at the time had adopted, Angel, & she was declawed. The other two cats had their claws. Cali was satisfied with one of those cheap cardboard scratch boxes. Screwball on the other hand... I had bought MULTIPILE scratching posts/trees/etc for her before she quit mutilating my couch and chairs. 

Screwball also hated closed doors... she would claw at the carpet by the door --- trying to dig her way through? I ended up having to trim the bottom of the door a bit and get rugs to put on the floor so she could destroy them. I would have loved to keep the doors open, but Angel had an on-going struggle with UTI, and she'd wet the bed while we were sleeping in it! The vet believes it had just become a habbit, even if she was well, to use the bed as her litter box. I'm sure it smelled of cat urine, even though we cleaned it, which probably only encouraged her. We couldn't smell it... but I'm sure that keen cat nose could pick it up!

I've tried to 'stay away' spray & didn't have much luck with it. I also didn't care too much for it's odor. I tried the soft paws with screwball, and they were effective.......but only as long as she left them on. They are a pain in the butt to put on a cat to begin with & then screwball would 'bite her nails' until they were all off. :lol:


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

question,

do the cats know that the softpaws are there?? im just honestly wondering if declaw or those things bother them less?

couldnt they also just bite off the soft claws after enough time?

sorry, just curious about it. ive never heard of these before.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Claiken said:


> im just honestly wondering if declaw or those things bother them less?


I wouldn't declaw... from what I've read it seems like this really hurts the cat, especially when they're standing on litter. Apparently a lot of declawed cats have litter problems.

Not sure about the soft paws, I've never used them before!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Silver deer said:


> Claiken said:
> 
> 
> > im just honestly wondering if declaw or those things bother them less?
> ...


really? we must have gotten lucky then. both my cats are declawed (front only) but we declawed before we really understood it. we thought it was like if we removed only our fingernails, not the first joint. but luckily neither of them have shown any problems. they use the litter just fine too.

i dont know that i will ever declaw again though... im not a cat so i cant know how they felt at first.

is the new lazer declaw method still the same thing? just done a different way?


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Claiken said:


> Silver deer said:
> 
> 
> > Claiken said:
> ...


Yeah, well like I said it's just what I've read. I should have said I read that it *can* happen, not that it *does* in every case (sorry! My bad). I'm glad that your cats have no problems


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

The laser method is supposed to cause less bleeding, but it is still the removal of the first joint of the toe. Clipping the nails and providing the right things to scratch seems truly the right way to go - working with a cat's nature, not against it. 

Our couch is leather, and Gracie has never attempted to scratch it. I think microfiber sounds ideal, too - wouldn't be harmed by scratching, and wouldn't offer much satisfaction, I would guess. Gracie has been tempted by our fabric recliner chairs, but I spritzed them with Feliway and she seems to have lost interest in lieu of other things. Actually, she's more into chewing, which poses its own set of challenges...

 Fran


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I ignorantly declawed my first cat and he does have litter box issues when he is stressed. Now that he is older he limps and is in pain. He is also a biter when he is defensive. 

Google declawing and it will help you understand the issues with declawing. lazer doesnt make it hurt any less. It causes less bleeding when the cut is made during the amputation.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Here's a good site on declawing and alternatives:

http://www.declawing.com/

Declawing vs. Soft Paws.....Think of Soft Paws like having artificial nails applied, a little weird at first but no big deal...as opposed to having your fingers amputated at the first knuckle. I'll take the Soft Paws. And yes, they may gnaw at the Soft Paws. And they do come off and new ones need to be applied. It does take maintenance.


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Claiken said:


> Silver deer said:
> 
> 
> > Claiken said:
> ...


The laser vs. old style declawing is a far better choice if you have your mind set on declawing, which we all have our own opinions about. Bosco the hubby’s cat is declawed but he adopted him that way, and is only front paw declawed which I like far more if given the opinion of front paw or all paw. 

The laser is easier on the cats because it doesn’t just pull them out. They go home the same day and though it is a must (at least where I worked) that they use yesterdays news for the first little while you can resort back to normal litter. Bosco uses normal clay litter without an issue as do many other declawed cats I know and have seen pass through the shelter. There have been a few that couldn’t, it seemed very painful for them and when brought to the vet’s attention it was told that the declawing was done with very little care or wasn’t treated properly after the surgery. Not saying that this is the issue with every declawed cat that has issues though. But the laser is far easier on them and they don’t wake up in such pain that they freak out and cause themselves harm.

There was also a cat we boarded several times a month for a day, a Burmese and he had lovely purple soft paws on. Maybe that was why he was so sour all the time lol, he needed a more manly color. Anyways, he did very well with them and they said they were very happy with the choice of using them instead of declawing him. Or you can keep the claws constantly clipped short, though this is quite a task if the cat doesn’t like it.

I almost had my kitten, Reyna declawed as she’s very claw happy, I wake up with several scratches all over me every morning as she sleeps on me and likes to play with my necklace. But with her only have three legs she relies very much on her claws as she can’t seem to get enough push to jump up on higher objects such as the cat tree, also she is very interested in the outdoors and will follow you out the door without you noticing in a flash so if she ever got out and we didn’t take notice she’d be easy game for dogs, or other ferals without her claws let alone on three legs. I just keep them cut for short now to the point she can still grab onto things but can’t scratch me when she kneads me or is playing with my necklace. That and the squirt bottle, it's at the point now if she's scratching at the edge of the couch and we point the water bottle at her she stops gives one **** of a nasty look and bounds away.

Also we were told when we were couch shopping that cats don’t really like the feel of leather when scratching or at least most don’t. Not sure if it’s true.

http://www.softpaws.com/


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Just been recommended a water pistol... Anytime your kitty looks like it's about to do something bad, you give it a little squirt. Now obviously I'm talking the 50p ones you can get down the market, not a Supersoaker5000


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Now...this is really bad fabric for a house with kittehs! That baby is gonna shred that couch...


----------



## IanDavid (Feb 25, 2008)

*Couch Material*

I had a couch that was like a velvet material in that it had a napp to it. This was actually cat proof! Oscar's claws never did it any harm. We also get it through to him that he used his scratch post. This we simply did by finding his favourite scratching site and puttin the post in the way. He got the message quite quickly as well.

Hope this helps you out. If I find the name of the material I shall let you know.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't count on velour! I had to make covers for the sofa and loveseat arms, and had to buy a whole cover for the chair.  It was all done in a very short time period--years ago. They've never done it since, but the damage is done. They had their own scatching post, and I trim their nails. They just had a wild and crazy day! I don't know why, and they never told me. :wink:


----------



## IanDavid (Feb 25, 2008)

*Furniture verus claws*

Firstly let me say that I am totally against an animal that uses it claws having them trimmed or even amputated. If you think it is acceptable I shall ask you to remove your finger tips and then cope.

It is not velour and I do not what it is but it is TOTALLY cat proof! There has never been a scratch, pulled loop, rip in fact nothing!

I have also never had a problem with cats scratching. I have found it is always down to the training the cat gets and the owners attitude towards the cat(s).


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You're against trimming cats' nails? Holy cow, I'd be torn up if I didn't clip their nails. 8O It's entirely painless. (for them!)

Plus, they get "stuck" in my blankets and the rug and other items when their nails get too long.


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Furniture verus claws*

I hope you don't mind me asking IanDavid but why are you against trimming a cat's nails? 
We trim our nails, a dog's nails, a horse's, cows etc. hooves. Why not trim a cat's claws? I find if I don't trim my cat's claws she gets caught in carpets, bedding etc, when she kneads she catches my clothes, my skin, the couch and then can't shake it. I've never felt bad about it as I see it just like trimming our own nails.




IanDavid said:


> I have also never had a problem with cats scratching. I have found it is always down to the training the cat gets and the owners attitude towards the cat(s).


I found this stung a little, I don't believe it's the owner's fault if her/his cat scratches objects it shouldn't. All cats are different, some scratch more then others and some like the feel of out furniture more then a cat tree or scratching post. Saying it is all the owner's fault is a little strong. Some cats are stubborn and persist with doing it no matter what you do.


----------



## IanDavid (Feb 25, 2008)

*Claws Vs Furniture*

A cat trims its own claws by scratching. That is how it is done in nature by both domestic and wild cats. They do not need any human help in having a manicure.

Yes cats do get tangled up but they can very quickly get free. They also use them to aid in traction when climbing up or down things. this happens mosore often thannot because cats are easyily startled and in trying to get away they use the claws to get a better grip and on fabrics this causes them to get, well too good a grip!

Give a cat and train it use a good scratch post and the need to trim the nails will be no more be it painless or not.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

My couch was just like that and yes Tiger shredded it badly! :roll:


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

My cats must be using the scratching posts wrong. Because their nails are always sharp and they use the tree forest to scratch on all the time.

I'm horrible about keeping up on trimming their nails. It's the only thing that I feel bad about with the kids. Whenever my3babies comes over, she always clips all the nails in my house (well...not mine). Except for Tre...who hisses at her as soon as she walks in the door and continues until she leave. He hate the smell of foreign cats.

I only do it myself when they are really long and it hurts to hold them, when they start sticking to each other while playing (claws get stuck in collars when really long), or when I notice they are tearing the heck out of my comforter just by walking around on it (not even attempting to scratch it at all).


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Sorry IanDavid, I have to disagree....my cats have sisal and cardboard scratchers and use them all the time. But they definitely need their claws clipped otherwise they are like little needles poking in me and getting caught in rugs, comforters etc. 

I can see where an outdoor cat wouldn't necessarily need to have their clipped as walking on rough surfaces and clawing on trees would wear the tip off the claw and blunt it. But I think indoor kitties need some help.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Tiger's front nails are always very sharp too. I trim his front nails every week or so. Otherwise they get tangled on everything.
The back ones.. once a month or so, if that.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Wouldn't it be nice if you could go to the furniture store and have all the furniture labeled with % cat proof labels?

This couch is:
100% cat proof (made out of steel) 
90% cat proof (made out of a hard to scratch heavy duty material)
0% cat proof (made out of woven catnip fibers)

They could do the same thing for kids, dogs, etc. Having separate labels for each of the pieces of furniture. Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## IanDavid (Feb 25, 2008)

*Furniture vs Claws*

Sorry guys I think I need to clear something up. One of our members may have been hurt by what I said earlier and I apologise to you all. I have had over 8 cats in mytime and none have ever had their claws trimmed all have been trained to use a good solid scratch post succesfully.

A scratch post does at least two things. It sharpens the claws and it also trims the. It actually takes off the old dead nil like we would cut ours. Have you ever found a cast off nail in your home?

A cat should be actively encouraged to use a scratch post (SP) as this keeps themto a good length. Yes they will still be able to grip with them, yes they could dig them into you. My cat does this for a split second I tell him no and he stops. Yes I actually say no.

What I was referring to as the owners fault was the fact that they take this action no matter how painless in having the cats nails trimmed. There really is no need to the cat can do it itself and does if allowed to. You may find that if youahve them trimmed thenthe cat stops they grow and grow and grow and as the cat does not trim them by using the SP you have to get them trimmed for them again. 

If the cat does get stuck calmly take hold of it and free it. It will not pull its claw out if you are not there because to a cat they are its survival. In the wild the claws are also used to kill as well as climb and our living room tigers are, whether we like it or not, killers. Just ask any bird.

No offence was meant and I hope none was taken. It is just that if there is no necessity to do something why do it?


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Well then consider yourself lucky IanDavid as you haven't had to fight to cut any of your cats nails or have had any problem scratches thus far.

Some cats simply adore scratching posts and cat trees for scratching where others don't do it so much and us humans need to butt in and help with the handy (even if they don't think so) nail trimmers. Reyna doesn't scratch very often so I cut her nails on frequently otherwise she sticks and pulls and pulls when she gets caught without much luck in getting free. I've never cut her bag leg nor Bosco's as they seem to remain pretty short which I'm told is because cats will nibble away at their hind nails more often then their front ones.

A dog's nails are ment to wear down as are a horses from constant moving over the earth just as a cats are to avoid causing problems. We've hindered these animals in a way while domesticating them as they can no longer wear them down because of our way of living. Sometimes we humans need to butt in yes again and do a little trimming to help them.

But of course everyone is entitled to their own opinions and I believe I read in a post of yours somewhere that if a cat of yours does have a nail that is curling over you do trim it so that has put my mind at an ease of your decision.


----------



## IanDavid (Feb 25, 2008)

*Furniture vs Claws*

No it is fine you go on all you like I don't mind in fact I like it. If my replies slow down it is becauseitis 10:30pm here and bed is calling soon.

If you feel thattrimming the claws is for you fine. It will NOT hurt them because unlike a dog a cats nails/claws are dead like ours.

You mayfind thatas a cat use their claws frequently if you have them shortened theywill still try to use them but not achieve whatthey want so they try even more often. This in turn then leads to the problem happening more often and in being more noticeable when have have grown.

A bit like you trying to brake in a car when the brakes have gone you keep on trying with increasing rapidity to make them work. They do this with their claws. Once they find theyu do work again, like the brakes you want to make sure they are still working so you keep using them all the time hence problem back and possibly bigger than before.

If trimming works for you then carry on.

May I ask does your cat get outside? This may make a difference all be it small as Oscar only gets out when he jumps 12 feet to the ground level and he does not have a scratch problem.

Iam not trying to condem you or confuse you. Nature has always found a way to do things like keeping claws inoptimum working order the nman comes along and trims them. Just seems to me not needed that is all.

At least the furniture is safe our suite cost about $5000 in order to be cat's claw proof and I bet that trim is cheaper? Look forward to your reply.


----------



## IanDavid (Feb 25, 2008)

*Furniture vs Claws*

A cats claws are not like a dogs or a hores's hoof! A dogs claws do not retract a cats claws do. This is because a cat's claws are a tool for it to climb, descend and kill. In fact as theyretract they are not meant to be worn down as a dog's claw. That is why they scratch. A dog scratches to get to something a cat does it keep its claws in the condition it needs them to do its job and hunt to kill. This is an instinct that we have not domesicated out of them and never will.

To say that a cats claws are like a dogs is so wrong. Every cat scratches it all depends on how often they are shedding the old nail and has nothing to do with then needing to be trimmed by us humans at all.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I came around the corner and Cali was hanging by one claw on the front screen door. She was totally stuck. What if I hadn't noticed? They get caught in a lot of things, my skin being one, but not on purpose.

I know some members here feel their inside/outside cats' claws are kept trim enough naturally, but my cats use all FOUR cat trees to claw on the sisal legs, and it doesn't trim or smooth them down a bit. 

I don't take offense at all, we have different opinions and we're here to share. You're just wrong. :lol: (just kidding!)


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

I agree with you Marie, Tiger uses his Scratching posts (he has 5!) all the time and I always have to trim his nails. I guess he is just dingy lol.


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Reyna is a strictly indoor cat at least until I get an outdoor enclosure built that is attached to the house so that she can go outside safetly and come in the house when she feels like it. She only has three legs and that is part of the reason she is kept indoors the other half is all the dangers around here and I don't wish to risk her life for a bit of fun outside. That doesn't mean she doesn't try to get her little rump outside though. Bosco is also an indoor cat, he is front pawed declawed (adopted that way) and not only that he doesn't have any interest in going outside even when the door is left open.

I can trim her nails without any guilt that I'm doing her wrong where as when I trim my dog, Drifter's nails I feel awful. He'll turn away and shut his eyes and I do the same while cutting, not a good thing to do by the way lol. I now bring him to the groomers to be done. It doesn't help that his nails are so thick and black that they are hard to cut and hard to locate the quick. His nails don't seem to grow very fast though and even if they do look long its because he has long quicks.

Reyna also had her nails cut VERY short not too long ago because she had her leg removed and I guess they thought she may scratch at her stitches. This gave her a few problems as she uses her claws alot due to the fact she can't get enough push to jump. I don't like them be so short they are basically useless but short enough so that they aren't sharp and don't catch on things, really I'm just taking of the pointy bit so that she can still use them to crawl her way up things but not hurt if they happen to grab onto me.

I do believe a nail trim is slighty cheaper then that but only by $4995 lol.


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Also in a way they are similar to a dog's or horse's if they get too long they can cause issues, I understand that they aren't completely but the main reason you don't hear about wolves, wild horses or wild cats have ingrown nails is because they are kept shortish by nature, natural wear and tear. Doesn't mean they can't remain sharp also during this.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Kitty's Mom said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if you could go to the furniture store and have all the furniture labeled with % cat proof labels?
> 
> This couch is:
> 100% cat proof (made out of steel)
> ...


Haha, that would be awesome! LOL couches made of steel and woven catnip fibers... those would be funny to try out!


----------



## IanDavid (Feb 25, 2008)

*Furniture Vs Claws*

I love being wrong! Cats claws (all of them) are kept inside the foot. |This is because although strong theyare used for climbing, descending and gripping prey while they either choke it to death or bite straight throught the spinal colum (favourite with the Tiger family).

In dogs and horses you don't hear much about claw problems because as they are used for traction they do get worn down. Cats have to find something to wear them down on be it a tree or us!

When shedding a claw the cat's old one splits this causes irratation to the cat. To stop this the cat scratches to get rid of the old claw. If this is coupled with a claw that does not grip the cat will try to make it grip by using it more often.

As they use them to grip be it climbing or bringing down a rather large and courageous mouse they will be sharp. I suppose trimming is an answer if you feel it necessary I just don't get it.

PS Your cat would have let itself down eventually with no harm done you just saw it first. Hold on if the claws are trimmed whatwas it hanging on by?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She was holding on by a climbing grip that I take to the mountains on the weekend, IanDavid.  

I just clip the very, very sharp ends. She still has claws - maybe that's what's throwing you off here, I don't clip them off entirely, just the pointy ends.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

marie73 said:


> I just clip the very, very sharp ends. She still has claws - maybe that's what's throwing you off here, I don't clip them off entirely, just the pointy ends.


Same thing here!!


----------



## IanDavid (Feb 25, 2008)

*Furnitture vs Claws*

You guys I knew that!!

Thought and hoped so but thanks for clearing it up. By the way perhaps the cat was trying to tell you something?


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Furnitture vs Claws*

You are welcome IanDavid! :wink:


----------



## IanDavid (Feb 25, 2008)

*Furniture vs Claws*

Just a thought but perhaps all this acratching you theyare doing is them getting back at you. Can cat's be that spiteful? You tell me, eh?


----------



## IanDavid (Feb 25, 2008)

*Furniture vs Claws*

Right of to bed now as some of us NEED our beauty sleep.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> Can cat's be that spiteful?


My little ones, yes. 

Good night!


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm just becoming infuriated with this thread and will stop here.

I understand what a cat does with its claws, I understand that they retract I'm not stupid. That’s not what I was talking about; I’m talking about natural wear and tear to keep them from getting massively long. 

And one does hear about problems the claws of dogs and hooves of horses, a lot more then one would like to, since they don’t travel as much as their more wild cousins and since some people don’t take care of the issue that we have created for them they now are prone to several health issues.

I don’t believe in nor see the point of letting one’s cat outdoors to roam freely with the high risk of getting killed, bitten/attacked by other animals, getting FIV, being seriously injured and/or ill, having it unfixed is a double whammy as now it’s adding to a worldwide problem of stray and homeless animals. I pray that you at least have you cat fixed since you let him outdoors.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Lilac* said:


> Claiken said:
> 
> 
> > Silver deer":1vet77e7][quote=Claiken]im just honestly wondering if declaw or those things bother them less?[/quote]
> ...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Four pages and very little about what type of furniture and fabric the OP (who has not returned to reply) would find suitable. 

I bought Mission Style Furniture. It is framed in hard wood and is covered elsewhere, like a regular couch. It is just the 'arms' and 'corners' are not fabric, they are the hard wood.

I am not happy with the fabric I chose. I wish now I had chosen denim.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

The recliners we have that Gracie was tempted by are in the Mission style, too. She was fine with the wooden arms and cushioned main part of the chairs, it was the tall backs of the chairs that were so appealing, that big stretch of fabric that makes a kitty want to can stand on her hind legs and pull on with her front paws...


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

If a cat wants to scratch your furniture, it will.

Ian, I'd LOVE to know how to "properly train" my cat to use her scratching post.... She's ignored it totally since we got it 3 weeks ago. We've put it in front of the places where she's scratched and "shown" her how to use it. I won't forget the sight of my dad on all fours meowing and scratching at the post in a while.....


----------



## Kendalyn (Feb 9, 2008)

Scratching doesn't trim claws. It does shed the outside part of the nail, but the whole thing comes off, not just the tip. 

IanDavid, I'd love to see pictures of your cats nicely trimmed claws made that way by scratching only.


----------



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

Just wanted to add that my couches are made from micro-suade. I've had them about a year now and I'm very satisfied. It was a lucky purchase actually, since I wasn't really thinking of finding a scratch resistant fabric at the time. Even though Annie is GREAT with her scratching posts, she still tries to scratch the side of the couch occasionally (once every couple of weeks, though I find that the feliway does seem to help in these cases). The micro-suade is fabulous because it is a very smooth fabric - even when her nails are sharp they just haven't been able to hook the fabric. It's almost funny - instead of a tearing sound, you can tell when she is scratching by the whirring sound her nails make on the fabric.

Also, a brief off-topic comment, a few months ago Annie was going through a curtain climbing phase :roll: . She was pretty big at the time (about 8 months old) and relatively heavy. I had been alittle lax in clipping her nails and so they were relatively pointy at the time. She actually got stuck and was hanging from the curtain. Even though I ran to her immediately and helped to support her, in the process of freeing herself she managed to tear one of her nails. Luckily it wasn't too serious, but she could have easily hurt herself worse I think. I'm not sure if all cats are like this, but annie's claws grow very quickly. If I don't clip her front claws for a month, she can hardly walk accross a blanket or my lap without getting stuck.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Huge, I would suggest rubbing the scratching post with catnip, and helping your cat learn by using his paws for the scratching lesson. Your Dad is obviously a patient and loving cat Daddy, however!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Nope, my cats are big scratchers and it makes their claws sharper (by wearing the old outer layer off) rather than duller.

I usually trim my cat's nails every time I start going, "Ouch!" when they knead me.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I have to agree that the micro fiber/micro suede, or velour type materials seem to do better. We have a couch made of that rough stringy popular in the 80's material (Like the material pictured in the "invisible chess" picture) and its completely destroyed. We also have a desk chair with that sort of rough texture to it and its a favorite to scratch. 

I've got one cat that only uses the designated scratching areas and one that only uses them when the mood strikes him and they were both brought up and trained the same way. Some times it works, some times it doesn't. Though I'm sure if I kept buying scratchers, I'd find something Thurston would use frequently. (I've run out of room for scratchers!)

I trim my cats nails usually about once every month or so. I usually wait until Sully can draw blood when he swats me with his one arm. He's amazingly dexterous with that arm!


----------

